# كيف أحيا حياة الطهارة؟؟



## اني بل (26 مايو 2009)

السؤال الوجيه الذي يطرح نفسه


هل يكفي الابتعاد عن مصادر الخطية ( العثرة) لاكتساب نقاوة القلب؟؟؟

/CENTER]​​1- اهرب لحياتك واحفظ حواسك : لاشك أن الخطوة الأولى لاكتساب الطهارة هو الابتعاد عن مصادر الخطية ...كالمناظر الغير الأخلاقية ،:11_9_10[1]: والأفلام:696ks: والمجلات ،:36_13_3: والروايات ، التي تقدم أشياء غير أخلاقية من أجل الاتجار والربح...ذلك لأن حواس الانسان ( النظر والسمع واللمس ...)، :big64:هي أبواب القلب...فاذا دخلت منها مؤثرات حسية من هذا النوع بغرض اللهو والعبث ، اشتعل القلب بالشهوات والخطية..كما يساعد على حفظ الحواس ، الابتعاد عن الصداقات والأماكن التي تأتي لنا بالعثرات ، ثم الأرتباط بأصدقاء روحيين ننمو معهم من خلال حياة روحية مشتركة ....ولكن...


[="4"][COLOR="Red[SIZE="4"]"]هل يكفي الأبتعاد وحده؟
[/SIZE]
الابتعاد جهاد سلبي ..ولكنه مهم وأساسي في الجهاد الروحي لأجل اكتساب النقاوة الداخلية ...لذلك يطلب بولس الرسول الى تلميذه تيموثاوس : 
" أما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها ، واتبع البر  والايمان والمحبة والسلام مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقي.( 2 تيمو 2 : 22 ):1028yr:


4 - العمل الايجابي ( الشبع): هوتسليم حياتنا ليسوع لأننا نحتاج الى عمل النعمة والروح القدس ( الروح الناري ) يدخل قلوبنا و يطهرنا من كل خطية...فنحن نحتاج أن نشبع بيسوع وبكل ممارستنا الروحية...افرح بالصلاة،:94: بالاجتماعات الكنسية، بالكتاب المقدس ،:17_1_34[1]: املأ حياتك ثقافة وعلم ، فلا يوجد عندك فراغ...حياتك تصبح مليئة بأمور هامةينطبق عليها قول الكتاب:
" النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل "...فالانسان الفرحان مع ربنا مهما عرضوا عليه الخطية سوف يرفضها لأنه شبعان.

3-جاهد ...بل استمر في الجهاد:​

[COLOR="SandyBrown"]وهذه هي الخطوة الثالثة في التمتع بحياة الطهارة ان ندرك أننا في ميدان حرب مع عدو الخير، لا لالالا نتراخى ولا ننعس ولا ننام ..بل نكون متيقظين لأن عدو الخير يجول كأسد زائر يلتمس ​أن يبتلع أي واحد منا.
سوف نستمر في حربنا ضده ونتسلح بالصلاة والصوم ووسائط النعمة المختلفة من توبة واعتراف وتناول من جسد الرب ودمه ، سنجاهد الى النفس الأخير ولن نستسلم للعدو....:15_3_35[1]:[/
SIZE][/COLOR]4- لا تيأس : اياكم أيها الأحباء أن يدخلنا عدو الخير في اليأس ...مهما سقطنا ..سنجاهد ، سنتسلح بوسائط النعمة...سننتصر بقوة الرب يسوع الذي نحبه ...ولن نسلم نفوسنا لعدو الخير ...أبداً..وسيعطنا الرب اكليل من أجل جهادنا ويمتعنا بالنصرة.

نحن في ميدان الحرب..لو سلمنا أنفسنا لعدو الخير نعتبر خائنين ليسوع الهنا...ولكن ...لو صمدنا في حربنا وجهادنا، فمهما أصابنا عدو الخير بسهامه ، فسوف نكلل ونكرم من الهنا وربنا يسوع المسيح ويكون لنا نصيب معه في الأبدية.

وللالهنا الحبيب كل المجد

منقول​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (26 مايو 2009)

*موضوع فوق الروعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

ربنا يبارك فيكى ويعوضك تعب محبتك 
*​


----------



## ChristiaNKnighT (26 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل اوى ومهم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Strident (26 مايو 2009)

شكراً جورجينا للموضوع الجميل...


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

نحاول بكل قوانا عمل اشياء كثيرة

 كالأعمال الصالحة، والتديّن

 والأخلاق الجيدة والفلسفة وغير ذلك.

 ولكن كل محاولاتنا  الذاتية تبوء بالفشل

شكرااا جورجينا على الموضوع الرائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## magood012 (27 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل 
جي في وقته بالنسبالي
شكرااااااا يا joyful song
:36_3_1::36_3_1::36_3_1:


----------



## Br.Hany (27 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع الرب يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا جورجينا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

ميرسي أخي بليز على مرورك الحلو وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## اني بل (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي هابي حبيبي وربنا يبارك فيكي يا بطلة


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2009)

شكراً عزيزتي هابي على روعتك بالمشاركة وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (10 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كوكو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (12 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً كليمو وربنا يباركك​


----------



## youhnna (12 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع واختيار جميل لكتابتك له
تسلم ايدك جوى ربنا يباركك


----------

